# Oct Throwdown VOTING



## bmudd14474 (Nov 5, 2018)

Without further delay here are your entries. Goodluck to them all.

1)Smoked Apple Stuffed Crisp with Caramel and sugar







2)Apple smoked pork tenderloin dressed with apple chutney and smoked Classic American Apple Pie.






3)Apple wood smoked pork loin with a layer of spiced apples wrapped in hot water pastry using traditional lard . Then a layer of duexelles using cream and wine, with a second layer of hot water pastry. It has been plated with mashed and creamed rutabaghas with apples followed with a rustic smoked apple dumpling with honey and butter on the inside.





4)Country style ribs smoked in a blend of hickory and apple woods, finished in a crockpot with sauerkraut and sliced apples in a bath of apple juice with brown sugar, garnished with a sweet melt in your mouth side of smoked apple slices brushed with butter and dusted with brown sugar and cinnamon






5)*Craved Stuffed Smoked AppleHead:* Cold smoked, carved freshly picked apple filled with a sausage/smoked apple stuffing. Served with pork tenderloin medallions glazed with an apple cider reduction.






6)Fireball chops:  Peeled and cored Gala Apples were soaked in Fireball Whisky and then grilled till caramelized.  Brined pork chops were butterflied and stuffed with the diced Fireball apples and gouda cheese and dusted with a sweet and smoky rub.   Smoked over apple wood to 150, rested, and sliced.






7)Apple, Bacon, and Wild Rice stuffed Pork Loin with a side of asparagus






8)Pecan-Smoked, Brown sugar-honey mustard- Cayenne pepper glazed, Bacon wrapped Granny Smith Apple. Stuffed with Country Ham, Manchego cheese, Apple, Jalapeno, and Black pepper.






9)Apple wood smoked pork loin roulade. Bread stuffing with onion, celery, local organic apples & sage from the garden, moistened with butter and local apple cider. A reduced apple cider, apple brandy, maple syrup and mustard glaze. Sides; mashed potatoes with pork stock gravy and roasted broccoli with browned butter, lemon and a sprinkling of smoked sea salt.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 5, 2018)

Also note that #2 doesn't have the word harvest in it but I am going to allow it this time for a few reasons. 1 we are just starting these back up and 2 i failed to notice it when I received it. When this happens I normally tell the person so they can try to retake it with the word if they choose. So since I failed to notice it they didn't have a chance to fix it.

Good Luck all.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm suddenly craving apples again!  Excellent work everyone!  And a really good turnout/showing!  There are some great looking recipes.  I can't wait for the follow up threads on these!


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 5, 2018)

Wow, that is a bunch of good looking plates of food.  Tough, tough choice!


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 5, 2018)

Very Tough choice, There are some doozies there...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2018)

All Look Great !!
Way to go Gang!!
Not an easy Vote!

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 5, 2018)

Three of them talked to me, but one whispered in my ear...  "Eat Me!"


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice job all of you...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice looking plates good luck to all.

Warren


----------



## sdkid (Nov 6, 2018)

My recipe list will get longer now. Great ideas!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 6, 2018)

Great plates folks! Hard choice. I appreciate the creativity and effort in all of them, but much comes down to personal preference for my vote. I would like to taste all of them though if I could.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 7, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Great plates folks! Hard choice. I appreciate the creativity and effort in all of them, but much comes down to personal preference for my vote. I would like to taste all of them though if I could.


We need the SMF delivery drone net work for delivering samples now.. LOL


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 7, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> We need the SMF delivery drone net work for delivering samples now.. LOL










Not sure how we make this a thing, but I'n in!


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 7, 2018)

Fine looking plates everyone! Not one I wouldn't like to try :)


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 7, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> We need the SMF delivery drone net work for delivering samples now.. LOL


Tom I vote you head up getting that started.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 7, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Tom I vote you head up getting that started.


Naw man, this one is on you and Flatbroke!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 7, 2018)

Wow. No kidding, hard choice.  There's not a single plate of food in the lot that I wouldn't eat with great pleasure.  Great job everybody.
Gary


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 12, 2018)

Congratulations 

 Misplaced Nebraskan
 !!


----------

